# Rose3 RTA



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

I tried a Rose3 way back when they were first released over a year by Eden mods in the UK and I gave up on it too soon... I have been recommended to try the Rose3 again a few times so when one came up in the classies I grabbed it...

And I'm really glad I did... it's got a lot of parts to it and looks really complicated but once you see how it all fits together it's actually quite simple and easy to build.

If I am not mistaken the Rose3 was the very first postless deck ever made!



The Rose 3 will certainly for part of my RTA Team that look after my vaping needs 99% of the time these days! So it's Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (8/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I tried a Rose3 way back when they were first released over a year by Eden mods in the UK and I gave up on it too soon... I have been recommended to try the Rose3 again a few times so when one came up in the classies I grabbed it...
> 
> And I'm really glad I did... it's got a lot of parts to it and looks really complicated but once you see how it all fits together it's actually quite simple and easy to build.
> 
> ...


I've been trying to figure out what piece goes where in the final assembly but to no avail. Looks like a tinkerers dream. Rob, its cruel of you to leave us hanging with your final pic just showing the most basic of sub assemblies. Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

That looks great @Rob Fisher 

@kimbo, weren't you a Rose fan ?

Rob, hows the airflow compared to Skyline full open?
Ooh, and that chimney just shouts flavour to me!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Raindance said:


> I've been trying to figure out what piece goes where in the final assembly but to no avail. Looks like a tinkerers dream. Rob, its cruel of you to leave us hanging with your final pic just showing the most basic of sub assemblies. Lol.



Damian did a good review on it... here we go @Raindance!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/18)

Silver said:


> Rob, hows the airflow compared to Skyline full open?
> Ooh, and that chimney just shouts flavour to me!



The Rose3 has more airflow than the Skyline both full open... and yes it is a renowned flavour tank... I'll see how I feel about it after a few more days but so far the flavour is great and there isn't a sign of leaking and I love the airflow!

It's also a pain to refill like the Skyline in that you have to close off the juice flow before filling it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/1/18)

The Rose has been on my top want to own tanks for a while now! Looking at you Oom @Rob Fisher for more feedback!!! Think the ultimate combo would have to be the Rose and some Black Bobas!!!! @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/18)

HPBotha said:


> The Rose has been on my top want to own tanks for a while now! Looking at you Oom @Rob Fisher for more feedback!!! Think the ultimate combo would have to be the Rose and some Black Bobas!!!! @Silver



@HPBotha I need to optimise the wick still but there is no doubt that the Rose3 was way ahead of its time and a lot of RTA's have copied it's innovations... I must say the flavour is impressive and right up there with my other two favourite RTA's. (Skyline and Vapor Giant Mini V4). The Rose3 is soaking in warm water waiting for it's second build... I used the coil it came with but will change that for the next build. I will keep you posted.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (10/1/18)

Silver said:


> That looks great @Rob Fisher
> 
> @kimbo, weren't you a Rose fan ?
> 
> ...


Hi

Yea love the Rose, was my first tank i bought, bit of a learning curve but the flavor is outstanding

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

